# Gramado: A german city in Brazil



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

*???????????????????*

Gramado is a small city that has only 32.000 inhabitants and is localizated in southern Brazil. Gramado's architecture has a lot of german influency and the city is one of the coldest in Brazil.


Enjoy!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

AWESOME PICS !


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Are these buildings built by german Settlers or are they just fake and made to attract tourists?

But it seems a very nice city!


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice. Could be somewhere in Bavaria.


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

wonderful photos!!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Brazil is Truly Multi-cultural*

Sweet BeJezus...Brazil truly is America's true world counterpart. I mean, no other large country has the same ethnic diversity like these two.

*BTW, What's the current population of Brazil? And, is it just me or has anyone else noticed that Brazil actually looks or appears bigger/wider in area than both China and the United States?*


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Some houses are more Disneyland-german than really german. Others look very authentic.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ maybe a couple look fake, but the southern part of Brazil is full of this cities with german flavour, and the best thing is... beautiful blonde brazilians everywhere


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I remember Gramado very well, was staying in Canella for a while (mostly for hiking in the close National Parks). It really looks kitchy. Strangly it is considered a German town because of the architecture but there were much more Italians founding and inhabiting the city. 

Funny is the "x-mas-war" of the two towns - both have a all-year-round Santa Clause Park (Papai Noel and Mamai Noel or the like). The first one is in Gramado's Parque Knorr and is lighted every night by 10'000 bulbs on the trees. REALLY Disneyland  The Santas have to be in full dress even at easter with 30° in the shadow :lol: And the restaurants serve a three-plates Fondue: Chees - Meet - Chocolate EKA!!!! As a Swiss I had to PROTEST! :lol:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

airsound said:


> ^^ maybe a couple look fake, but the southern part of Brazil is full of this cities with german flavour, and the best thing is... *beautiful blonde brazilians everywhere*


ehehehe...welcome to southern Brazil, the prettiest girls of Brazil(and maybe the world) are here :cheers:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Sweet BeJezus...Brazil truly is America's true world counterpart. I mean, no other large country has the same ethnic diversity like these two.
> 
> *BTW, What's the current population of Brazil? And, is it just me or has anyone else noticed that Brazil actually looks or appears bigger/wider in area than both China and the United States?*


The current population of Brazil is 189Million :banana:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Tiaren said:


> Are these buildings built by german Settlers or are they just fake and made to attract tourists?
> 
> But it seems a very nice city!


The city has some constructions made by german immigrants but the majority of the constructions are fake...


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*Germans*

Theres many Germans that immigrated to Brazil in to a lot of Latin American countrys like Argentina,Chile,Bolivia and Mexico right after WW2 looking for a safe place to live after Nazi Germany.

One of the most notorious ex-Nazy that lived in Brazil was Dr. Joseph Mengele.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

^^ Yeah, but most of the germans that came to Brazil came in the end of the 19th and beginning of the 20th century.


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Gramado is truly beutiful....and it's getting even better now after they started to re-built and re-design the main street. 
And as someone has said before,...Brazil is extremely diverse. The US has an incredible diversity also, tough I think Brazil has more diversity when take things like ethnic background and culture. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Actually the Gramado region is of Italian settlement, but that does not make Gramado an ugly city hehe, it's one of the most charming in the whole country. I like it a lot and Fondue there is just superb.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Some data about Brazil's ethnic diversity:

Total population: 190 millions

White: 93 million
Mixed (brown): 80 millions
Black: 12 millions 
Asian/Amerindian: 2 millions
Asian: 2 millions

White People:

35 millions are Portuguese (direct) descendants
25 millions are Italians descendants 
15 millions are Spanish descendants
12 millions are Germany descendants
10 million are Arab descendants
2 million are Polish descendants
970.000 are Ukranians descendants

Asian People:

1,700 millions are Japanese descendants

Sources: www.ibge.gov.br www.wikipedia.org 
www.memorialdoimigrante.sp.gov.br


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

This is probaly the ugliest place in the beautiful Brasil.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ hno:


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

flex 88 said:


> This is probaly the ugliest place in the beautiful Brasil.


AHHAHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUU!!!


----------



## CAFE DE LA CIUDAD (Mar 22, 2007)

Aztec Eagle said:


> Theres many Germans that immigrated to Brazil in to a lot of Latin American countrys like Argentina,Chile,Bolivia and Mexico right after WW2 looking for a safe place to live after Nazi Germany.
> 
> One of the most notorious ex-Nazy that lived in Brazil was Dr. Joseph Mengele.


Partially true but Most of the Germans arrived around 1900's, just like they did in the USA, big depression in that era in Germany, the new world looked promising at both ends, although New York was closer, i know of families that split up, some stayed in Brazil and others went to Argentina, and the USA.


----------



## CAFE DE LA CIUDAD (Mar 22, 2007)

*Are You Hot*

It's Winter right now in Argentinas Patagonia!

And with all do respect, Eat your heart out Brazil!

Skate Park, we fly the whole territory









Moda Andina









Cerro Catedral Ski Resort









Cerro Catedral Ski Resort Bar









8 in the morning on the outskirts of Bariloche









Llao Llao Hotel and Resort, San Carlos de Bariloche









San Martín de los Andes 









Sleding in Neuquén









Crossing from Mandoza to Valparaíso, Chile trough spectacular Los Andes Mountain range









Villa La Angostura









La vida es bella en Villa La Angostura 









 Caƒé


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> your problem. Its delicious. Strawberries and chocolate hmmmm.


Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Chocolate Fondue as much as the others (my fav is Tomato Fondue though - it made a BIT impact in BR when I was making there ). Only the combination of all is too much


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

CAFE DE LA CIUDAD: what is your problem? This is not a thread about snow but about german and italian influences on South Brazil.

Sorry, but why always this AG vs BR stuff all the time? Nothing against your pics, but it seems to me like some teasing...


----------



## CAFE DE LA CIUDAD (Mar 22, 2007)

*Kuesel;* don't get me wrong, I love Brazil, we complement each other! I've just added a little zest to folks interest pertaining European migratory waves in South America! Cheers :| Caƒé:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

hno: 

CAFE DE LA CIUDAD, don't do this never more, OK?? This thread is about Gramado and the south of Brazil and no about Argentina and Patagonia...If u want to show Patagonia's pics here in SSC, create another thread


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Café de la Ciudad...sorry but the germans came to Brazil in 1822 when de The Isabel Princess, ordenate an inmigration campain to colonizate the south of Brazil, the first comitive of inmigration to come was from Germany and in 1880 came the Italians,different of Argentine were the most was coming in the beggining of 20th century and in the 2nd War. Ow!I believe that the argentine Patagon are beatifull, but this thread is about Gramado and Canela in the south of Brazil, so creat your own thread about this amazing place in south of Argentine.And to complement a friend of mine from Buenos Aires sad to me that the Gramado City have more beautifull architeture than Bariloche, well stay clear that I´m talk about city, not about the parks or the mountains or the snow.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## CAFE DE LA CIUDAD (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey, hey, hey, never said anything was better, Brazil _é muito bonito_, know your land very well and definitely Gramado is outstanding and more beautiful than Bariloche, couldn't agree more, furthermore didn't include photos of Patagonias cities and villages in respect to thread being about the city of Gramado, most images posted are areas surrounding villages and settlements, and by the way, the first grand Central European immigration in Argentina began in the 1870’s. Anyway, sorry for deviating thread! _Ciao, aufidersen_ :crazy2: Caƒé

PS, When is the best time to visit, how's Oktoberfest!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Kuesel said:


> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Chocolate Fondue as much as the others (my fav is Tomato Fondue though - it made a BIT impact in BR when I was making there ). Only the combination of all is too much


ah, because you said YUCK I thought you were telling chocolate foundue was some weird brazilian invention (which I though strange... after all... Swiss are known for foundues AND good chocolate... how could they never though of mixing both??)

anyway, you dont eat all 3 foundues at the same time of course. First the meat, than the cheese, and the chocolate one as DESSERT!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

KoolKeatz said:


> Thanks for that! Really interesting. The first one is really hard to understand (i finaly got the topic after listening it 5 times), the second is pretty easy (sounds a bit like a italian speaking german :lol.
> 
> I always thought that Gisele Bündchen have german or austrian roots. But who is Ana Hickmann?



you are from Berlin, thats why its so hard to understand.


I went to Germany in 2003, with a few friends, one of them was the state deputy João Fischer. This guy grew up in a rural area and learnt this german dialect (Rio Grandenser Hunsruckish (rio grandenser because the brazilian state is called Rio Grande do Sul)) before learning portuguese.

But he never learnt to write and read in german, since at school, only portuguese was taught.

Anyway, in Frankfurt and Koln, he could have normal conversations with EVERYBODY. He understood everyone and everybody understood him.

He is the president of the shooting club of Sapiranga. In a train to Koln, we met lots of people in lederhosens, and he started talking to this guy, and he discovered he was the president of the shooting club of a town near Koln.

As president of a folklore group and club, he obviously knew something about folklore and history, and he told to Fischer that he spoke EXACTLY LIKE his grandparents, meaning, people from west Germany in the XIX century.


Later, when we went to Berlin, João Fischer had a very hard time. People had big difficulty understanding him, and he had enormous difficulty understanding other people. 



on a side note: I live in Novo Hamburgo (but I dont have german roots, although the whole family of one of my grandmothers is dannish) and THE ONLY PERSON I KNOW that immigrated to Brazil around WW2 (actually, before WW2, during the german great depression era) is my girlfriend´s grandfather, who came to Brazil at age 3 with his parents escaping economic depression in Germany.


his family had a bakery in the city of Öpladen, which I think is near Frankfurt?


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I will complement this thread with a some new photos about the German influency in Rio Grande do Sul state in southo of Brazil, I will show you some pic from the houses in the rural area that aren´t fake, they are build by the german colonizators.And some urban photos from cities like Dois Irmãos , Novo Hamburgo and Porto Alegre with a authentic german architecture.

# Porto Alegre, the capital of our state...has 1.5 million of hab. and his most important architect came from germany near 1900, called Theodor Wiedersphan and built a lot of importanats builds in our city.
1.General views








2.Skyline from the International Airport of Porto Alegre








3.Carlos Gomes Avenue...our corporative center.








4.Tumelero Building, create by Theodor Wiedersphan.








5.Memorial of Rio Grande do Sul state, a cultural center about our history, Theodor Wiedersphan








6.Rio Grande do Sul arts museum, Theodor Wiedersphan.








7.Total Shopping, Theodor Wiedersphan.









#Novo Hamburgo a city with 250.000hab, 45km from North Porto Alegre
8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.









#Dois Irmãos city, 70km from north Porto Alegre, some pic from urban and rural area.
17.








18.








19.









#Here some pics from the road Porto Alegre-Gramado.

20.








21.








22.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

C-Beam said:


> I wonder why these "German" cities in the Americas always look so Bavarian. Northern Germany has a completey different historic architecture but which is at least equally nice with its extensive use of red bricks (its often called "brick gothic").


Yes, I agree. If they wanted to be technically accurate, the proper term for the architecture found in these "German" Brazilian cities would be "Alpine" architecture, not "German." But I'm guessing they don't care about technical accuracy.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

BTW, this thread has made me decide to cook some knackwurst for dinner.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> Yes, I agree. If they wanted to be technically accurate, the proper term for the architecture found in these "German" Brazilian cities would be "Alpine" architecture, not "German." But I'm guessing they don't care about technical accuracy.



Well, you aren´t wrong, we called german architecture, because this kind of building in our land was made by germans how you could see in the new photos that I showed, are buildings from 1880 in the rural area and 1900 in urban zones,no one fake like Gramado, and in cities like Gramado the new buildings are made with this reference, but we know that it isn´t iqual the historical german architecture.Just to take clear
Ow!!Sorry my poor English. kay:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Bond James Bond said:


> Yes, I agree. If they wanted to be technically accurate, the proper term for the architecture found in these "German" Brazilian cities would be "Alpine" architecture, not "German." But I'm guessing they don't care about technical accuracy.


yes, but check the original, 19 century german architecture in Brasil, from the immigrants (who surely werent worried about building "touristic cities" back then)


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Kimura said:


> Some data about Brazil's ethnic diversity:
> 
> Total population: 190 millions
> 
> ...


What I read at Expo 2000 in Hannover, was 3.5 million Germans,...


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

And what do Argentina's ski resorts have to do with Gramado?


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> What I read at Expo 2000 in Hannover, was 3.5 million Germans,...


That is true, 3.5 million Germans moved to Brazil about 100 years ago (maybe even earlier) but since then their population has grown to 12 million. It's called reproduction :lol: j/k!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

cello1974 said:


> What I read at Expo 2000 in Hannover, was 3.5 million Germans,...


pure germans maybe? Or maybe 3.5 million people with german surnames?


----------

